# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  جثمان المذيعة الاردنية عفاف قضماني يصل مساء اليوم .. والحصن نيوز تنشر تفاصيل الحادث

## الحصن نيوز

يصل في تمام الساعة التاسعة مساء السبت جثمان فقيدة الاسرة الاعلامية الاردنية عفاف قضماني التي توفيت في حادث دهس في العاصمة القطرية مساء الخميس .

وفي تفاصيل الحادث التي رواها مصدر أردني في الدوحة: فإنه واثناء قطع المرحومة شارع النصر المزدحم بالسيارات في الدوحة دهستها سيارة جيب نوع لاند كروزر يقودها مواطن باكستاني بسرعة 60 كم في الساعة ، فاصابها بجناح السيارة اليمين مما سقطت ارضاً .

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

